# Diorama guys--HO-scale Schwinn Stingray?!?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ok, so it's a little bigger than HO, but I couldn't pass it up anyway. At a local Goodwill, they had this butt-ugly Hot Wheels car called the Popcycle for 29 cents...










and what is on the inside under the canopy but...










It'll look a little big next to an Aurora Tjet, but it probably isn't too far off from the "other end" of HO scale cars like Tyco and AFX... once I bust it out of there I'll paint it and see how it looks leaning next to the 7-11 on my layout...

--rick


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Could make a nice sign for the bicycle shop on main street...


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I've had thoughts of cutting a few of those up for the Schwinn bicycle also...... I've got a HO scale toy and hobby store building kit that would look really neat with a bike rack out in front of it :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

TX Street Racer said:


> I've had thoughts of cutting a few of those up for the Schwinn bicycle also...... I've got a HO scale toy and hobby store building kit that would look really neat with a bike rack out in front of it :thumbsup:


 HO scale hobby store? oh that's COOL... wonder what an HO scale slot car track looks like in HO scale...

hey, you know what an Aurora Tub Track is? you should put one in the hobby store...

If you DON'T know what a Tub Track is, check out this auction:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5933821141&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

now how cool is THAT? 

--rick


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> HO scale hobby store? oh that's COOL... wonder what an HO scale slot car track looks like in HO scale...
> 
> hey, you know what an Aurora Tub Track is? you should put one in the hobby store...
> 
> ...



Yep, I know what a tub track is.....and I've been watching that auction since it was listed......REALLY a sweet tub.....but man it's waaaaay out of my league price wise :thumbsup: 

I should scratchbuild a minature Aurora tub for that HO toy shop....hahaha, that's be SWEET!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would love to bid on that, but then I'd have to get a divorce.  rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Would love to bid on that, but then I'd have to get a divorce.  rr


I showed the tub track to my dad when it first hit Ebay.....I explained to him what it was...and he thought it was awesome. He asked me what I thought it might fetch....LOL, I said around $1,500 ..... I darn sure don't have room for that tub track......and it would take up the last remaining stall in our 2 car garage......and I don't see dad pushing his '62 Chevy Nova project car out in the weather anytime soon...LOL

I heard that there is a vintage Surora tub track STILL in the crate from the 70's.....never opened....in Florida somewhere.......I know someone who actually saw the crate. I wonder what something like that might go for???


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

roadrner said:


> Would love to bid on that, but then I'd have to get a divorce.  rr


Funny, I said something just like that to the guy at the Dodge dealer the other day... we were standing next to a new Viper... 

he actually said he knew a good divorce lawyer

--rick


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

Sure would like to buy that, but there's no way I could afford to pick it up and get it to Canada. Guess I'll just have to drool over the picture.


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Howdy guys-
Tubbies are too cool. The one that used to be in the hobby shop that I raced at in the 60s is still around in a small town 50 miles south of here. He came up and raced with us once last year, and we tried to get him to pull 'er out of the rafters and let us play on it but seems he's too busy. Sure would be a blast runnin on it after all these years! Later Circle Track DAC


----------

